
(DAPPS) Pocket’s Mobile Vision - pocketnetwork
https://steemit.com/dapp/@pocketnetwork/pocket-s-mobile-vision
======
Somnambulistic
Looking forward to the React Native SDK. I don't do mobile development, but I
definitely would like to play with incorporating this into web apps.

------
pocketnetwork
If you have any questions, leave it here below. We will respond to every
comment.

